# Alum Creek Emergency Happening Now



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Searching for skier now.- 6:30 P.M. Sunday. WCMH TV.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Hasn't been seen since 4.Was water skiing,fell off,got hit by a boat.Said its pretty much a recovery mission now.God I wish boaters would use common sense.Its fun and all but can also be deadly.Seems too many forget that last part.Sad.Prayers for family of the victim.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn I hate to hear that,,, we left at noon today and it was crazy already, heavy, heavy traffic with boats flying every where. Prayers for her and her family !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow,how sad. Condolencesto the family.
I ofen wonder,as im fishing,watching skiers how more dont get hit on a busy day. Some of those big boats itd be impossible to see a single skier waiting on its ride...
Scary stuff for. To bad theres not some sort of signal flag a person could have on them why sking,for when there waiting to be recovered on busy days....


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Sad....thoughts and prayers for those involved. 

Wish these pleasure boaters would use some common sense and exercise a little caution.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

JignPig Guide said:


> Searching for skier now.- 6:30 P.M. Sunday. WCMH TV.


So sad GOD be her and the family just to many boats out there zooming around to enjoy the water


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

We fished til 1 and there was boats flying all around the lake I'm really sorry for the family maybe they need to make a speed limit some of those boats are going way to fast and I think some of those people just don't have any respect for any body we were fishing last year and had two boats racing past us way to close maybe 30yds from us almost knocked us out of our boat


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Very tragically sad. Some of those boats should'nt even be on Alum. Never understood why you would want to take a Great Lake boat out on a lake such as Alum.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We just got home from the madness. On top of being in the area where the ski-er went down and was hit, we ran back north to central pool where a guy with a canoe who had no business being out on the main lake area with these rough waves, capsized his boat just north of Cheshire ramp. He was fine fortunately. I saw what looked like an engine or something sticking out of the water and went to check on him and it was the nose of his 10-12' Canoe sticking out of the water. Apparently he had an electric trolling motor on it and there was no way it was keeping up with all the boat wake. It shut the ramp down for 30 min or so at Cheshire. My mom who does not go with us much anymore told my 3 year old, "this is maws last trip...it's just not fun anymore." Sadly I have to agree. We have been on the lake many times over the years when a needless fatality occurs because people do not have regard for others. My thoughts and prayers go out to the skiing victim.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

In my line of work I see situations like this all the time. It's a terrible thing and it's an absolute tragedy for all parties involved. It's so sad and it breaks my heart because i'm certain it was a complete accident and it will forever effect both the victims friends and family and the assailant. I wouldn't be surprised to see both criminal and civil action taken against the perpetrator, and rightly so. This isn't much different than running over someone on the street.

I can understand people need a place to put in there big boats, but Alum has always seemed too small for some of the boats I see there and to not have a speed limit creates a dangerous situation. Those things are huge and they drive way too fast for the comparative size and traffic on the lake; they belong on the great lakes or ocean not little Alum Creek. Granted, it's not always the big boats that drive too fast. It's often the bass boats or jet ski's. I've had a jet ski intentionally do doughnuts around me in an attempt to flip me. I fish from kayak and have every right to be out there as any other boat under the current laws for the lake. The problem is people are reckless and it creates a danger for any boat big or small. The lake is suitable for water skiing and people should be allowed to do so without too much danger. However, under current regulations, and despite the Army Corps copious patrol, the lake is an absolute mad-house at certain times and any person on or near the water is putting their life at risk no matter what vessel they are in. It shouldn't be so bad and I would absolutely support stricter regulations for the lake. Recreational activities are often dangerous and you have to accept and respect that danger. I haven't been here long enough to know, but it seems like things are out of control on Alum Creek right now.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Awful. My Mom told me about waterskiing on Pleasant Hill back in the day; apparently, if you went down you held up one ski in order to keep from getting run over.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Like I posted about last Saturday, way too many idiots trying to go full speed and had at least one bass boat sink last week. If I ever fish there on a weekend again I'm going to Howard rd. Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

That is horrible.. I spent the afternoon on griggs and saw ski boats going 4 and 5 wide across skinny griggs... it's insane... they have a speed limit but allow people to run 4000lbs of water bags in their boat so they can wake surf.... it's getting rediculous


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

93stratosfishnski said:


> That is horrible.. I spent the afternoon on griggs and saw ski boats going 4 and 5 wide across skinny griggs... it's insane... they have a speed limit but allow people to run 4000lbs of water bags in their boat so they can wake surf.... it's getting rediculous


yes...I was there from 6 to 1pm. remember years ago when boaters were responsible for their wake, now that is a selling point.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Just look at how people drive. Now add water.

Griggs baffles me. Why on such a narrow body of water they allow that sort of thing.


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Very sad story! We were saugeye fishing on alum all day yesterday and the things you see never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very sad. Are there any charges against the boater who hit her?


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Do they even know what boat hit her and who the driver was ? Never heard anything about that yet. Again prayers for the family and freinds of this young lady.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

BottomBouncer said:


> Just look at how people drive. Now add water.
> 
> Griggs baffles me. Why on such a narrow body of water they allow that sort of thing.


And to think they used to hold the boat regatta there years ago! Along with professional skiing!


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know how it happened but heard the driver of the boat that hit her was very cooperative. Regarding No Wake north of 37 that only applies to those who follow the law. Was up there Friday and 2 jet skiers were running wide open. I fish the lake regularly and seldom see and patrol boats. I would think they could more than pay for more patrolling easily just through fines of breaking the law.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I've actually seen more police boats on Alum this year but two police boats can't handle the chaos that goes on each weekend. The effective closure of Buckeye has definitely amped up the use of Alum. A common sense regulatory approach would be to have a reduced speed limit on the weekends from Memorial Day to Labor Day. Unlimited speed on high use lakes durin heavy traffic really doesn't make sense. Prayers to the family of the victim.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

There was a patrol boat making their prescence know when we were there, seems like every time we turned around they were checking another boat. But that didnt make any difference in this case.


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Also saw a patrol helicopter making a couple low passes early in the day yesterday at alum.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I see patrol boats every single weekend. They also patrol from land and radio to the boat.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

The problem with the central pool above cheshire is it's all rock face cliff and the wake just bounces off of that and creates chaos. I avoid fishing weekend prime time.

Can't wait till Labor Day passes!

Condolences to her family who has a long, long flight from Australia...


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I mean no disrespect, but in order to sink after being struck by a boat would require not wearing a life jacket, right? I've not known anyone to water ski without a life jacket on. If that's what happened that looks really bad on the organization she was involved with when doing the boating activity. This is of course pure speculation at this point.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> I mean no disrespect, but in order to sink after being struck by a boat would require not wearing a life jacket, right? I've not known anyone to water ski without a life jacket on. If that's what happened that looks really bad on the organization she was involved with when doing the boating activity. This is of course pure speculation at this point.


I read that she was wearing a vest but was sucked under the boat and presumably hit the prop. They found a bunch of foam chunks that appeared to be the innards of the life jacket.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Alum is definitely dangerous on the weekends. The situation on Buckeye has only amplified the problem. Sad and unfortunate. Not sure about new regulations. Most people aren't going to abide anyhow. The wont read the regs or see the signs they'd put up. And there aren't enough patrol to enforce them properly anyhow.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Reduce the available parking which would reduce the number of boats on the water.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I learned to ski on alum as a kid. For us it was our only real form of a vacation, and we loved going camping/fishing/skiing at alum, but it wasn't until I became an adult that I knew how dangerous it really is.

My dad taught us to put a ski up high and only buckle one strap on the vest in case you needed to slip out of it, and make a quick dive to avoid a boat. As a driver, he taught us to do anything you had to, to get back to your skier. There were times I would be on a crash course with another boat to make sure the skier stayed safe.

We don't frequent Alum for these reasons anymore, but I've personally seen Life Flight there several times in my life.

Truly tragic, and I prayers go out to those involved.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

If you haven't seen the whole story see link...

Link


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Get a Blue light and a Big siren and when they break the law,go after 'em. Make a Citizens Arrest or hold them until the Law shows up. Might work a deal with the Law and get a % of the fines.

I'm very concerned that Ceasar Creek Lake in SW Ohio is going to be a Big problem when the new Marina is finished.It's terrible now!

Roscoe


----------



## jman (Jun 9, 2014)

Just wondering what part of the lake this happen at?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I can't see citizens arrests going very well. It sounds ok on paper until we get a Zimmerman out there on the water roughing people up. You also have to consider liability and the immunity you probably won't receive if something were to go wrong.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

jman said:


> Just wondering what part of the lake this happen at?


South pool nearer east bank across from Marina.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

It's time to put boat and motor size limits on alum. Too many boats that have no business on inland lakes are on alum. Also, just because you have the means to afford the larger boats does not mean that you can just get in it and operate it. Power boats are more dangerous than autos, and there is no required licensing prior to operating one.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Draggin along said:


> It's time to put boat and motor size limits on alum. Too many boats that have no business on inland lakes are on alum. Also, just because you have the means to afford the larger boats does not mean that you can just get in it and operate it. Power boats are more dangerous than autos, and there is no required licensing prior to operating one.


If you were born after 1982 there is. Its not much but it's something at least. I would start with the marina limiting or eliminating ski boat rentals. That doesn't seem like the greatest idea to me on that lake. Put some newbies on the water pulling each other around through all the cigar boats. Recipe for disaster.


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

The boater safety test is an absolute joke it can be taken online and easily passed with no effort at all. I think everyone who wants to buy a boat registration must first pass a written test at the bmv and also pass a test at the ramp showing u know how to control your boat and proper trailering techniques. We have to do it to drive a car why not to operate a boat. If the public thinks this sounds like to much they can keep themselves and their boats at home!


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

We were out there trolling and felt like a frog on the freeway. We swore off weekends at Alum on the way home before even hearing the news.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisDave said:


> We were out there trolling and felt like a frog on the freeway. We swore off weekends at Alum on the way home before even hearing the news.


I hear ya. Try it on a kayak if you really wanna see The Lord! I generally feel like a slalom bouy best past is usually after someone realizes they almost kill me they give me that look like I am the idiot lol I love that part.


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

They have recovered the young lady's body. God Bless her soul!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We fish quite a bit. I've been stopped at Alum 3 times this year alone and once at Delaware which I don't mind at all. What I DO mind however are all the party boats that tie up and drink ALL day long and I RARELY see them stopped or checked. In Big Run any given weekend the boats tie up and watercraft drives around but does not stop and physically check to see if they are drinking. This I have a BIG problem with. I actually said something to watercraft while stopping me my third time this year. I'm casting jigs and he wants to bust my A$$ for having an 8" crappie or a 14 3/4" saugeye which if I were doing then I should be fined, but I'm not. I'm enjoying the lake...LEGALLY! Now, why don't we spend more time checking the party barges and their "red solo cups" everywhere??? Is this too much paperwork or is there something legally that I'm missing as to why they don't stop and check all of them? 

Do we need dual blown 502 - 32-36' boats racing down the lake? I'm not sure how I feel about that honestly. They are enjoying the same lake I do, but I believe they should be stopped just as often as I am. Impaired novice captains, speed and a 4000+lb boat is just not a good combination. I have TONS of respect for our law enforcement and think they are not given a fair shake most times, but something has to be done. The last fatality I was there for at Alum was a couple years ago when the people were playing chicken and the guy was thrown through the windshield and bled to death. Just senseless. Had nothing to do with speed but everything with impairment and poor judgement. You can't legislate stupid folks! None of us will be able to do anything!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree with making it necessary to get a legit boaters license like you do to drive a car.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

The infractions the 10tv article stated the odnr was looking for were absolutely ridiculous. .. no mention of hazardous boat operation... could also use a ramp expediter for idiots who can't use the courtesy ramp when it's crowded


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

How could they charge the boater? Why anyone would see all that boat traffic and think water skiing would be a good idea is clearly lacking good judgment.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

From a skiers perspective an area of water like Griggs is great because it eliminated wake bouncing back.
Everyone has the rite to the water fish or ski 




93stratosfishnski said:


> That is horrible.. I spent the afternoon on griggs and saw ski boats going 4 and 5 wide across skinny griggs... it's insane... they have a speed limit but allow people to run 4000lbs of water bags in their boat so they can wake surf.... it's getting rediculous


m


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

From dispatch: 

Allio said it was a high-speed boat, among five that had just pulled from the southern edge of the busy reservoir to race. Capable of highway speeds, it stopped suddenly across from the marina. 

“It looked like he was winning the race,” said Allio of his friend, a member of a local boat club, whom he declined to name. “And then ‘boom.’ 

“He said ‘Man, I didn’t see her. I didn’t know I hit her.’ ”


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

It's nothing to see 100k cigaret and tunnel boats racing the south and middle pool. 

Not that I don't think they have the right, but there's just no room for mistakes when you're going 80mph on the water. 

Something should be done, there's too much tragedy every year, and it's always the same mix of ingredients. Speed boats/pleasure boaters/fishing/wave runners/unlimited mph and horsepower.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> How could they charge the boater? Why anyone would see all that boat traffic and think water skiing would be a good idea is clearly lacking good judgment.


Delaware County Prosecutors can charge him with violating section 2903.06 (A)(2)(a) of the ORC, negligent homicide due to reckless operation of a watercraft. Even if he were to somehow beat that or plea out, he will most likely find himself on the pointy end of a wrongful death suit in civil court, where the standard of proof (preponderance of the evidence rather than proof beyond a reasonable doubt) is much lower than that of the criminal court. Either way (or both), his life is pretty much over.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Why wouldn't the person towing her across the lake be charged? She had no control over where she was being taken, how is the person pulling the skis not responsible? If I saw a group of boats tearing *** down the lake, I wouldn't pull my skier near them.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

BottomBouncer said:


> Why wouldn't the person towing her across the lake be charged? She had no control over where she was being taken, how is the person pulling the skis not responsible? If I saw a group of boats tearing *** down the lake, I wouldn't pull my skier near them.


They had no fault. Every person out there skiing was doing the same thing. There are no restrictions for where a water skier may go. Also, it would be difficult to prove that it was reasonable they should not have been skiing where they were. 

It's a terrible tragedy. I would like to see restrictions. The increase of paddle craft to include wake boards could increase these types of scenarios. There is even a law in Ohio revised code I believe indicating paddle craft are not permitted to cross open water on inland reservoirs. Yet, how many people know that.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

BottomBouncer said:


> Why wouldn't the person towing her across the lake be charged? She had no control over where she was being taken, how is the person pulling the skis not responsible? If I saw a group of boats tearing *** down the lake, I wouldn't pull my skier near them.


The person with a person in two has the right of way over a person under power by motor. It is absolutely his fault. If it is not safe to travel at that speed with the traffic then he should not have been going that fast. It's just plain reckless. When I am on a lake I am constantly on the lookout for who has skiers and when and where they fall. I have wake boarded on alum and it is a nightmare. I don't think in general any one group of speed boats, fisherman, skiers are at fault but everyone should take more caution then they do.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I do not understand why it's legal to go 40 mph in a weighted powerboat on an urban mixed-use reservoir that is part of the city water supply.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

BottomBouncer said:


> Why wouldn't the person towing her across the lake be charged? She had no control over where she was being taken, how is the person pulling the skis not responsible? If I saw a group of boats tearing *** down the lake, I wouldn't pull my skier near them.


The boats that were racing may not have been running wild at the time that the victim started skiing...these big boats can come up on you real quick and I've seen them go between ski/tube boats that were less than 30 yards apart. Do you also think a parent driving their child around after 8 pm should be charged if they got hit by a drunk driver when they should have known that there's a greater chance that drunk drivers are out later in the evening?


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Why wouldn't the person towing her across the lake be charged? She had no control over where she was being taken, how is the person pulling the skis not responsible? If I saw a group of boats tearing *** down the lake, I wouldn't pull my skier near them.


Asinine statement. These are boats that have no business on an inland lake. I would like to give them the benefit of the doubt, but I've been on that lake enough times to know that the people operating those boats have consideration for NOBODY! The handful that do are a minority. Perhaps they should not be racing recklessly where people are waterskiing. Common sense.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Redoctober said:


> From a skiers perspective an area of water like Griggs is great because it eliminated wake bouncing back.
> Everyone has the rite to the water fish or ski
> 
> 
> ...


From a fisherman's perspective I wasn't going to bother controlling my boat around those people doing that.. I went north to the no wake area, however nothin about the tall walls of griggs cancels waves, they reflect off the wall and cause just as much trouble... I don't expect you to see that though when you think any type of boat(ski/bass/whatever powered) going 4/5 wide on griggs is ok..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

This is horrible, and absolutely the fault of the boater who ran over the skier. It's simple and obviouse to keep a sharp eye on the water at all times, it's our responsibility as boat operators. He absolutely deserves to be sued blind and spend years in jail.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

The skier was in a rented boat which indicates the high probability that they had little to no idea what they were doing, or getting themselves into. I'm an experienced boater, have pleasure boated most of my life and even I have been put in situation on Alum that were nearly out of my control. 

People that race have to know that it's their responsibility to be aware and shut it down at the slightest sign of trouble, but that obviously didn't happen and now he will pay the rest of his life for the life that was taken. 

Hopefully this will trigger some type extra requirements for boating on Alum.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

93stratosfishnski said:


> From a fisherman's perspective I wasn't going to bother controlling my boat around those people doing that.. I went north to the no wake area, however nothin about the tall walls of griggs cancels waves, they reflect off the wall and cause just as much trouble... I don't expect you to see that though when you think any type of boat(ski/bass/whatever powered) going 4/5 wide on griggs is ok..


4/5 wide is a little much certainly agreed


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Redoctober said:


> 4/5 wide is a little much certainly agreed


I like to pleasure boat on griggs it's a nice quiet stop on weekday evenings, for years my friends dad had kept their boat at the scioto boat club... but this Sunday was one of the busiest days I've seen there


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd like to see no gas motors on any water that's a source of drinking water. There I said it.

The accident is tragic beyond words. What is the rush of speed and power on an inland reservoir about anyway? It's not athleticism but maybe vulgarity.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Point blank and simple...
It is the responsibility of the operator to control his/her vessel at all times.
Sorry but when u get down to it the operator of the boat that ran over skier was at fault.

When i operate my boat no matter how busy of waterway of what ever lake or conditions be it alum delaware grand st marys lake erie....my head is on a swivvel and im usually the one getting passed by others. Im watching everything from other boaters to skiers tubers swimmers fisherman..... im trying to give way any way i can to not desterb others...
Im watching i front of my cause i dont even want to run over a leaf floating i the water out of thoughts a stick might be attached to it or something ridicules.
I try my hardest to be absolutely aware of my surroundings and ability to maintain control.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been on Alum 3 of the last 4 days. Saturday was a nightmare. We put in up at Howard Rd. As soon as we crossed under 36/37 the lake looked like a mosh pit of boats. Typically when I am heading South I head to the West bank (East bank to head North always trying to star to the right. About a half mile South of 36/37 a boat pulling a tube cut in front of me at a oncoming 45 degree angle port to starboard. He was heading the preteen boy on the tube flew off the tube about 6 feet in the air directly in front of me. By the time I could get stopped he was 30 feet off my starboard. I looked at my wife and said "someone is going to get killed, lets go". 

Going north of 36/37 or to Big Run Bay is not much safer. I an certain that I saw at least 5 pleasure boats North of 36/37 exceeding the no wake limits. I believe they think that "no wake" means just half throttle. 

Alum has become a death trap and will only get worse if there are not restrictions and enforcement.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Draggin along said:


> Asinine statement. These are boats that have no business on an inland lake.


It seems asinine to me that a bunch on guys on a fishing forum ( who already disapprove of these boaters ) are acting as if they were there and know all the facts of the situation. All you, me and everyone else have are our opinions. In MY opinion there is no way in hell I'd be out there water skiing in all that boat traffic. No more than I'd go and play on 270 at 5:30 Friday afternoon.



crittergitter said:


> They had no fault. Every person out there skiing was doing the same thing. There are no restrictions for where a water skier may go. Also, it would be difficult to prove that it was reasonable they should not have been skiing where they were.
> 
> It's a terrible tragedy. I would like to see restrictions.


To me, the boater had no fault. Every person out there boating was, at one time or another, doing the same thing. It isn't like all these "bass pros" with their 250hp shiny bass boats don't unnecessarily go flying down the lake just so they can get to their favorite fishing spot 2.5 minutes faster.

I've been on Alum plenty of times as have many of you. ON Alum, not sitting from the bank. Tell my how, even in a slight chop you'd ever see someone's head bobbing up and down??? Never mind seeing it on a super busy day. Have someone drop a marker float or milk jug out there in the middle of all that and see how well you notice it.

I'd like to see restrictions too. More in the form of how many boats are allowed on the lake. You can't restrict the type of boats because you feel they are too big or too fast. Would you restrict a ZR-1 Vette from being on the highway? Does a car capable of doing 200mph have a place on the road?

There are WAY too many boneheads that have no business operating a grocery cart, let alone any sort of motorized vehicle. I'd agree that there needs to be some sort of licensing process. Watching people back trailers in proof enough of that.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

> ="8_Up_Fisherman, post: 2057401, member: 13793" About a half mile South of 36/37 a boat pulling a tube cut in front of me at a oncoming 45 degree angle port to starboard. He was heading the preteen boy on the tube flew off the tube about 6 feet in the air directly in front of me. By the time I could get stopped he was 30 feet off my starboard. I looked at my wife and said "someone is going to get killed, lets go".


Now, take this situation and put it south of Chesire where there were a ton more boats to watch out for... Do you think you would have noticed the tuber as soon as you did and would have been able to react as quickly?

You've essentially made my case for the tubers/skiers not being completely innocent. Add in the fact that it seems to have been a rented boat and you now know that in situation on Sunday the person operating the ski boat likely had little to no boating sense.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Terrible accident, lake with way too much traffic.

As far as the no wake north of 36/37 it is not marked well at all. The painted signs on the bridge columns is very faded and not stated as clearly as it could be. There are couple of no wake buoys on the east bank once you get through the bridge but they appear to be positioned to indicate no wake on the east bank, not the entire north pool.

I have spoken with many offending boats in the north pool this year and each one said they didn't know and wanted to know where the wake restrictions were marked for them to see. They all believed the no wake on the bridge was for the area immediate to the bridge, like at Cheshire. Many were on Alum for their first time. We know it is no wake because we have fished there for years but if it was my first time on Alum, with the markings as they exist today, I don't think I would know the North pool is no wake

If watercraft painted a new sign that was very clear( NO WAKE FROM THIS POINT NORTH or NO WAKE IN NORTH POOL) in intent I think it would fix the majority of the wake issues in the north pool


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

The signs on the bridge say no swimming beyond this point. I think someone should take those down as the area north of the bridge has multiple buoys marking swimming area.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

ying6 said:


> The signs on the bridge say no swimming beyond this point. I think someone should take those down as the area north of the bridge has multiple buoys marking swimming area.


Are u talking about north of 36 37 bridge. I havent seen any swim areas up there.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> It seems asinine to me that a bunch on guys on a fishing forum ( who already disapprove of these boaters ) are acting as if they were there and know all the facts of the situation. All you, me and everyone else have are our opinions. In MY opinion there is no way in hell I'd be out there water skiing in all that boat traffic. No more than I'd go and play on 270 at 5:30 Friday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is asinine regarding the statement is that 5 boats were racing where people ARE water skiing. The operation of boats that are traveling at 60 mph on a busy lake, IS the fault of the person operating that boat. I'm not sure how many times you have been on that lake in a water craft, but from my experience on that lake, this is the way that the owners of these boats operate them. I'm assuming that the party that rented the boat to water ski was unaware of this, and was unaware of the dangers of alum creek. I have also run across inconsiderate water skiers and fishermen. I know that there was no intention of hurting anyone, but there is a responsibility to any boat owner. Came to light this past winter when I was ice fishing on Erie, I ran across a couple of guys from Cleveland. We were talking about fishing in central Ohio. When I told them that I liked fishing Alum Creek, they told me that they wouldn't fish it because of the pleasure boating. My point is, the larger boats with the higher powered engines have no regard for other boaters on the lake. Unfortunately, it may take a tragedy like this to open some eyes.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Terrible accident, lake with way too much traffic.
> 
> As far as the no wake north of 36/37 it is not marked well at all. The painted signs on the bridge columns is very faded and not stated as clearly as it could be. There are couple of no wake buoys on the east bank once you get through the bridge but they appear to be positioned to indicate no wake on the east bank, not the entire north pool.
> 
> ...


I would agree with this statement. The first time I was on Alum, I ran up in that area. Had no clue it was a no Wake Zone. It is not marked at all really. I know now after fishing it for a few years now.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Draggin along said:


> What is asinine regarding the statement is that 5 boats were racing where people ARE water skiing. The operation of boats that are traveling at 60 mph on a busy lake, IS the fault of the person operating that boat. I'm not sure how many times you have been on that lake in a water craft, but from my experience on that lake, this is the way that the owners of these boats operate them. I'm assuming that the party that rented the boat to water ski was unaware of this, and was unaware of the dangers of alum creek. I have also run across inconsiderate water skiers and fishermen. I know that there was no intention of hurting anyone, but there is a responsibility to any boat owner. Came to light this past winter when I was ice fishing on Erie, I ran across a couple of guys from Cleveland. We were talking about fishing in central Ohio. When I told them that I liked fishing Alum Creek, they told me that they wouldn't fish it because of the pleasure boating. My point is, the larger boats with the higher powered engines have no regard for other boaters on the lake. Unfortunately, it may take a tragedy like this to open some eyes.



I agree. The argument that any sort of preference should be granted to the pleasure boaters over that of others who use the lake doesn't hold water, no pun intended. Imagine a regulation that denies a ski boat or a bass boat access to a public launch because a park ranger has determined that there are too many bigger, faster boats on the water; it's not realistic. Also, any regulation that would limit the number of speed boats on the water (e.g. a limited number daily permits for boats of a certain size or power) might seem like a good idea, but the boat manufacturing associations and a whole host of other special interests would lose their collective mind. What we're left with, therefore, is a situation in which the burden is on those piloting the big fast boats to be extra careful. I would look for unsanctioned racing to be banned on inland lakes, either as proposed legislation or administrative rule.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> I I would look for unsanctioned racing to be banned on inland lakes, either as proposed legislation or administrative rule.


Yup, sort of awestruck it's legal to begin with?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> Yup, sort of awestruck it's legal to begin with?


Can't do it on the road for Pete sake! I caught wind of the boat that hit her. I will not describe him but many of you that fish alum know him and know his boat. I had a confrontation with him the dock a couple weeks ago and I told my dad that that guy was going to get someone hurt. You can tell by lack of respect and lack of courtesy at the dock that on the water will be the same. I've never hated being right so much in my life. Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Is there any kind of sanctioned powerboat racing in central Ohio?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Yup, sort of awestruck it's legal to begin with?


Ok so how do we define racing? Two boats running side by side? Jetskis included? That's all those things do is race around. I don't see this being enforcable at all. If I'm running in the same direction as another boat it could be seen as racing? Racing on the streets is going to be pretty hard to prove and I don't think many people are getting ticketed for that.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

HP / MPH limit enforced by DNR? Unlimited seems a bit extreme. It's one thing to go 45 MPH on a pleasure boat, but a whole different thing to push 100 in a jet/tunnel boat, let alone race at those break-neck speeds.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bucks4life said:


> HP / MPH limit enforced by DNR? Unlimited seems a bit extreme. It's one thing to go 45 MPH on a pleasure boat, but a whole different thing to push 100 in a jet/tunnel boat, let alone race at those break-neck speeds.


I personally have never seen a boat doing 100mph on Alum. Or even close to that. Not to say there shouldn't be some sort of restriction. 350HP?

We aren't even sure speed was an issue here. Like someone else said, seeing a bobbing head in 2-3 footers might not be as easy as it seem. This same thing can happen at 20mph with a 16' fishing boat. The last bad accident I remember on alum involved deep-v fishing boats.

Our first reaction to something unfortunate happening to an inherently dangerous activity shouldn't be to ban it. There'd be nothing left to do.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I personally have never seen a boat doing 100mph on Alum. Or even close to that. Not to say there shouldn't be some sort of restriction. 350HP?
> 
> We aren't even sure speed was an issue here. Like someone else said, seeing a bobbing head in 2-3 footers might not be as easy as it seem. This same thing can happen at 20mph with a 16' fishing boat. The last bad accident I remember on alum involved deep-v fishing boats.
> 
> Our first reaction to something unfortunate happening to an inherently dangerous activity shouldn't be to ban it. There'd be nothing left to do.


True especially the last statement. Anything with a car style engine would be impossible to enforce a horsepower limit on. I disagree on the visibility thing though. Cars and boats are the same in that you are legally allowed to drive the speed where you can have an assured clear distance ahead. Saying a person is hard to see in the conditions so it's the persons fault is ridiculous. You have to drive to the limitation of your vehicle (less visibility in a cigar boat) and the limitation of the conditions. What it all boils down to in the end is accidents do happen and no amount of regulation will prevent that.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I personally have never seen a boat doing 100mph on Alum. Or even close to that.


I don't frequent alum like I did as a young man, but there were many times I saw 100k tunnel boats and cigarette boats racing on alum's middle and south pool. 100mph is hard to say, but they would easily do twice the speed of most pleasure boats. My boat at the time would top out at around 35 mph. 

I'm not saying that's the answer, but it seems like... just as it does on the highway.... Speed kills. 

I personally know to stay safe on alum is not to frequent the water on the weekends between 10am and 7pm. Beyond that, I know no other way. It's too bad that everyone doesn't know the dangers of alum in the summer. Tragedy strikes every year.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken Griggs & O'Sh have 40 mph speed limits. That seems fast enough for practical boating.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Fishin Finatic said:


> If I'm not mistaken Griggs & O'Sh have 40 mph speed limits. That seems fast enough for practical boating.


40 is plenty fast on water


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Speed is one thing, all the alcohol that is drank is a whole other issue. Seen way too many drunk people on the docks and most were driving the boat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

jray said:


> Can't do it on the road for Pete sake! I caught wind of the boat that hit her. I will not describe him but many of you that fish alum know him and know his boat. I had a confrontation with him the dock a couple weeks ago and I told my dad that that guy was going to get someone hurt. You can tell by lack of respect and lack of courtesy at the dock that on the water will be the same. I've never hated being right so much in my life. Condolences to the family and friends.


This probably says it all. Guns don't kill people, cars don't kill people, and boats don't kill people. It is people who don't know how to conduct themselves like a responsible adult. 

To bad they can't put a ban on jerks (would use a more profane word here but it's a family site) from the lake.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bucks4life said:


> I don't frequent alum like I did as a young man, but there were many times I saw 100k tunnel boats and cigarette boats racing on alum's middle and south pool. 100mph is hard to say, but they would easily do twice the speed of most pleasure boats. My boat at the time would top out at around 35 mph.
> 
> I'm not saying that's the answer, but it seems like... just as it does on the highway.... Speed kills.
> 
> I personally know to stay safe on alum is not to frequent the water on the weekends between 10am and 7pm. Beyond that, I know no other way. It's too bad that everyone doesn't know the dangers of alum in the summer. Tragedy strikes every year.


Again, we have no idea how fast the boat was going. It doesn't necessarily take speed in those conditions to have an accident. Thats all I was saying Jray and Bucks. The same thing could happen at any speed really. 

Speed kills on the highway so why are they upping the speed limits? Careless/reckless operation kills. You can go fast and still be safe.. Within reason.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

We were there that day but left around noon because it was too crazy already, we had my father in laws Triton and it tops out at around 50 but I dont think we went over 35 once that entire 4 hours we were there fishing and we ran the lenght of the lake and back from the no wake area to the dam. I have a freind whos bass boat will run 70 and he argued with me that we dont need a speed limit on the water so I said then why do we need one on the roads ? Hmmm no response !


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Again, we have no idea how fast the boat was going. It doesn't necessarily take speed in those conditions to have an accident. Thats all I was saying Jray and Bucks. The same thing could happen at any speed really.
> 
> Speed kills on the highway so why are they upping the speed limits? Careless/reckless operation kills. You can go fast and still be safe.. Within reason.


They're increasing the speed limits on the roads under pressure from the oil companies.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> They're increasing the speed limits on the roads under pressure from the oil companies.


Just did a quick search on some science behind speed limits and how we set them. Dated article but some interesting facts.

https://www.ibiblio.org/rdu/sl-irrel.html

"Lowering speed limits by 5, 10, 15, or 20 mi/h (8, 16, 24, or 26 km/h) at the study sites had a minor effect on vehicle speeds. Posting lower speed limits does not decrease motorist's speeds"

Pretty much what I thought. Just because it's posted, doesn't mean people are going to pay attention.

"Raising speed limits by 5, 10, or 15 mi/h (8, 16, or 25 km/h) at the rural and urban sites had a minor effect on vehicle speeds. In other words, an increase in the posted speed limit did not create a corresponding increase in vehicle speeds."

So the converse is also true. Folks are going to be +/- 10mph I'm guessing.

"

The indirect effects of speed limit changes on a sample of contiguous and adjacent roadways was found to be very small and insignificant."
Their conclusion:

"The primary conclusion of this research is that the majority of motorist on the nonlimited access rural and urban highways examined in this study did not decrease or increase their speed as a result of either lowering or raising the posted speed limit by 4, 10, or 15 mi/h (8, 16, or 24 km/h). In other words, this nationwide study confirms the results of numerous other observational studies which found that the majority or motorist do not alter their speed to conform to speed limits they perceive as unreasonable for prevailing conditions.

The data clearly show that lowering posted speed limits did not reduce vehicle speeds or accidents. Also, lowering speed limits well below the 86th percentile speed did not increase speeds and accidents. Conversely, raising the posted speed limits did not increase speeds and accidents. The majority of motorist did not drive 5 to 10 mi/h (8 to 16 km/h) above the posted speed limit when speed limits were raised, nor did they reduce their speed by 5 or 10 mi/h (8 to 16 km/h) when speed limits were lowered.
Because there were few changes in the speed distribution, it is not surprising that the overall effects of speed limit changes on accidents were minor. *It is interesting to note that compliance decreased when speed limits were lowered and accidents tended to increase. Conversely, when compliance improved after speed limits are raised, accidents tended to decrease.*
"

This wasn't the first nor last traffic speed study. As to your comment about the oil industry...

http://thehill.com/policy/transportation/239241-feds-order-speed-limits-for-oil-trains

Um...... Oops! I don't think this is working out for them. Sorry about the derailment. No pun intended.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Quoted from 10tv's report yesterday....

Ferrar thinks is accident was inevitable. "If you're busy going in a go-fast boat, 50 to 70 miles an hour, and you're not watching out, you're going to run into something.”

This was the only point I was trying to make. The room for error grows smaller and smaller the faster you go, no matter what the vehicle is. I have no idea what the answer is, but I really hate the impact this stuff has when it happens.

MassillionBuckeye... your statement of "Careless/reckless operation kills." couldn't be more true.

For now, I'll stick to Hoover with my 9.9 and putt around in complete happiness.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

*Speed Limits; Speed & Ski Zone Operation*
OAC 1501:41-11-02 & 1501:41-11-03 The speed limit for all Ohio state park lakes is 10 miles per hour, except from sunrise to sunset in designated speed zones, ski zones or open zones.

No person shall operate a powercraft within a speed zone, ski zone or open zone at a greater speed than is reasonable, or in a manner without due regard to traffic, surface conditions and any other hazardous conditions.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bucks4life said:


> Quoted from 10tv's report yesterday....
> 
> Ferrar thinks is accident was inevitable. "If you're busy going in a go-fast boat, 50 to 70 miles an hour, and you're not watching out, you're going to run into something.”
> 
> ...


Yeah no I get that. The only point I'm trying to make is that accident could have happened at a reasonable speed as well. And I'm not ready to say the boat involved wasn't travelling at a reasonable speed based on how little we know about the accident. 
And I wish I could join you. My 70hp motor and lack of kicker keeps me off Hoover for the most part unfortunately. I've done it electric only but I'd rather not obviously. That said, last time I was on hoover, this guy had a nice little 14' with what I'm guessing was a 15 under a 9.9 cowl gauging by the speed at which him and his partner were moving.. Boat was on a full plane and hauling butt! Had it setup about perfect for Hoover I'd imagine.. From a fishermans perspective anyhow..


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I have thought about buying a boat but do not currently have one. I am curious, if someone buys a boat that does not have experience, is there anywhere to go to truly learn good operation, loading/unloading at a ramp, etc. or are you really going to have to learn from a friend or through trial and error? I know people get angry with people who not have experience but its kind of hard to learn if there is no method for doing so.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

None that I am aware of. It is kind of trial and error. The problem is, a lot of people hang out with the same type of people and learn their bad habits. Boating is not the hardest thing in the world if you just use common sense and know the general laws of operation. I would suggest everyone going through the charter course even if you don't want to charter, or at least get the RULES OF THE ROAD book that we had to learn. Some stuff in there that most boaters have never heard of that are the rules. Us charters actually have to carry the book onboard with us. 





Bluegillin' said:


> I have thought about buying a boat but do not currently have one. I am curious, if someone buys a boat that does not have experience, is there anywhere to go to truly learn good operation, loading/unloading at a ramp, etc. or are you really going to have to learn from a friend or through trial and error? I know people get angry with people who not have experience but its kind of hard to learn if there is no method for doing so.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very sad ending - My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone heard any more about this situation. And whats gonna happen to the boat operator.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Haven't heard, although the original story said that it was an accident, and the driver of the boat that struck the girl was very cooperative.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe they could designate a ski area and time.... That's what we have here at Portage Lakes. It's counter clockwise travel only and no other boats are allowed in the area when it's ski time.
That's crazy though that cigar boats are going that fast on an inland lake... There will be accidents on any lake, even the electric only lakes have people drown, but going 70 mph is just asking for it in my opinion.
Some kind of regulation is needed for the lake to be more safe from what I've read here.
Alum is a big lake, but it's not 70 mph big.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Griggs is timed, the rowing crews are allowed on the water only at certain times of the day.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Just my opinion...
I was bank fishing with my better half friday night and a big off shore boat went flying by.
Really kinda twists my nerve about these guys...
If they have 100+grand to throw down on a boat like that hmmmm dont they have an extra 100 bucks to throw in the fuel tank of their tow vehicle to just go up to lake erie with it. Ah well maybe not because they are in debt up to their eye balls. I hope they realize that most people dont think they are cool because they show off their big fancy offshore boat. Infact i think most of the owners of those boats are a bunch of idiots that have too much of daddys money.
Regardless those boats dont belong on inland lakes regardless of which lake. Tow them up to erie where they belong and go run with the big boys up there like they should. Sorry rant over just my opinion.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, but our water belongs to all boat owners both big and small. We all pay equally for use and access.

No matter how we feel personally about it, the guy with the big speed boat or the jet ski,s they have just as much right to utilize the lake as the guy in the 12' flat bottom with a 5-1/2 hp motor trying to catch a crappie.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Lundy said:


> Sorry, but our water belongs to all boat owners both big and small. We all pay equally for use and access.
> 
> No matter how we feel personally about it, the guy with the big speed boat or the jet ski,s they have just as much right to utilize the lake as the guy in the 12' flat bottom with a 5-1/2 hp motor trying to catch a crappie.


Agreed lundy. I guess i am really just concerned with speed limit maybe. Even if the guy would tone it down to maybe 40 thats plenty fast on the water. I can understand wanting to go out and enjoy the lake. I got that. We all want to enjoy it. Id just like to see people safer out there. Everybody does im sure. And really the reality of it is that nothing is really going to change because their really isnt much way to enforce speed laws or hp laws or anything out there. I just hope if anything this last incident is a wake up call to everyone to watch out and be careful.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And most the cruisers you see out there are not 100,000 dollars. The cigarboats are big bucks. But thats there business. 
Im happy they can affoard to buy them,good for them! 
Myself,i feel awfull for both partys involved. What a horibal way to end a summer weekend,im sure both were trying to enjoy with there family an friends. One family haveing to greive the lost of a lovedone. The other haveing to live with the accident they were involved in the rest of there lives...
Who the hell are we to sit up on a soapbox and point fingers.how many of you seen it happen?
All it takes is a second,when running across a busy lake. It can happen to anyone,really. 
This post is sad. And i feel for both sides...


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And most the cruisers you see out there are not 100,000 dollars. The cigarboats are big bucks. But thats there business.
> Im happy they can affoard to buy them,good for them!
> Myself,i feel awfull for both partys involved. What a horibal way to end a summer weekend,im sure both were trying to enjoy with there family an friends. One family haveing to greive the lost of a lovedone. The other haveing to live with the accident they were involved in the rest of there lives...
> Who the hell are we to sit up on a soapbox and point fingers.how many of you seen it happen?
> ...


Shame to my self. I again agree. I would not want to be on either side of this. To sit back and look at it from your perspective you make a heck of a point. I remember reading a news clip of the victims family praying for the operator of the boat knowing how he must have felt. That alone sums up the situation think im gonna sit back shut my mouth and try to think about things from a better perspective from now on.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

brent k said:


> I just hope if anything this last incident is a wake up call to everyone to watch out and be careful.


I don't think it's been a wake up call! I was fishing Friday in a cove in the south pool and you could hear the roar of a large motor making its way down the lake. I turn around, and sure enough here comes a cigar boat running wide open down the middle of the lake through all the pleasure boaters and fishermen!


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

brent k said:


> Shame to my self. I again agree. I would not want to be on either side of this. To sit back and look at it from your perspective you make a heck of a point. I remember reading a news clip of the victims family praying for the operator of the boat knowing how he must have felt. That alone sums up the situation think im gonna sit back shut my mouth and try to think about things from a better perspective from now on.


Only one victim here. Responsibility comes with the watercraft of choice. Kudos to the family for practicing their Christian values, and finding forgiveness. Again, some boats just do not belong on inland lakes in Ohio.


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

Draggin along said:


> Only one victim here. Responsibility comes with the watercraft of choice. Kudos to the family for practicing their Christian values, and finding forgiveness. Again, some boats just do not belong on inland lakes in Ohio.


maybe they should make it, that if you cant park on the pavement you cant launch. I know a couple of weeks ago they were parking in the grass, along the road to launch.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

The tragedy that happens time and time again, year after year, can and should be addressed. 

What should change is debatable, but I feel the need for change isn't. 

Again, just my two cents.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bucks4life said:


> The tragedy that happens time and time again, year after year, can and should be addressed.
> .


People being hit by other boats is a very rare occurrence and most accidents and deaths are not relatable to larger boats going fast as many may believe.

Tragic accident no doubt and I kindof hate to interject facts into an emotional discussion, but......

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/watercraft-home/accidents/fatalities-2010-2014


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Lundy said:


> People being hit by other boats is a very rare occurrence and most accidents and deaths are not relatable to larger boats going fast as many may believe.
> 
> Tragic accident no doubt and I kindof hate to interject facts into an emotional discussion, but......
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/watercraft-home/accidents/fatalities-2010-2014


Lundy, thanks for the link. I spent some time a while back trying to find this and couldn't.

You're right, the statistics show that the amount of tragic occurrences probably don't warrant change. I guess for me it's having seen Life Flight on Alum on more than one occasion in my life, coupled with the everyday craziness of Alum in the summertime that really digs at me.

I guess we should give credit where credit is due... If you've ever been to Alum on a holiday weekend in the Summer, it's a wonder how there aren't A LOT more incidents like these.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Lundy said:


> People being hit by other boats is a very rare occurrence and most accidents and deaths are not relatable to larger boats going fast as many may believe.
> 
> Tragic accident no doubt and I kindof hate to interject facts into an emotional discussion, but......
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/watercraft-home/accidents/fatalities-2010-2014


Wow...THANK YOU for putting some context and facts into this discussion. So the big bad powerboats and stupid bass boats really are not the issue.  Who'd of thunk it? Sounds like wearing life jackets would make the biggest impact on waterway fatalities. Obviously not a factor in this particular tragedy but certainly in the majority of the deaths that have occurred on Ohio waterways over the past 5 years.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I think its just easiest to throw blame on what may seem most obvious. I myself did it in this particular instance. I shouldnt have. Its easy for us to start judging while being under knowledge of facts. Regardless i apoligize for judging and calling bigger and faster boats to blame.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's a little more information on the subject. To just show the worst case scenario, boating deaths, doesn't give the whole story.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have sat back and kept my mouth shut while this all played out. I was there that day and seen both incidents. I have wanted to say something but felt I should stay out of it. I can tell you one thing the lake has got to this point due to whoever has control on its direction (dnr? government offices?). Remember not so long ago they were going to put that floating dock system in new galena cove that would have hundreds of slips. If you put all of those docks there then you increase the capacity of a already over utilized body of water. I know the guy who helped put a kibosh on that. They ended up re-doing the ramps after that and did a fine job by the way. The only problem is there seems to be way more slots than the old parking lot. What is the safe capacity of that lake? That's the question that needs to addressed. I would love it if someone took the time to count all the slots in the parking lots then add the sailboat docks then add the campground and last the Marina. I cant believe it is safe to have all of them full and I have to believe it is over the lake capacity. That is what we saw weeks ago when most all facility's were full. I don't know about other ways to fix the problem such as length limits, HP limits, etc. Just too difficult probably to enforce and lets face it you could post laws etc. at the ramp and no one will read them. A lot of the weekend boaters have no idea what ramp process is or what courtesy is. I am on that lake almost on a daily basis and as the years have passed I have seen a bigger and bigger presence from division of watercraft. They do a good job but cant be everywhere on that lake. Thanks to them for their hard work I can remember many years ago when I would never see enforcement on the weekends at all. Buckeye lake has been brought up about why the lake is so bad now but even if Buckeye is to open in the future more and more boaters are moving to central Ohio every year so it is going to do nothing but get worse. I have seen deaths on that lake as far back as I can remember. I hope things get better and all boaters realize that boating is just like driving your car. You can kill someone if you do not pay attention or have the skills to drive your vehicle. It is even more imperative boating due to all the distractions that occur in a pleasure boat. Please everyone be careful and pay attention there are some crazy people out there.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Well said Alumking. Perhaps a max capacity law would fix things, but like you said... Is there enough DNR to enforce it? I'm glad you chimed in, I enjoy the debate and ideas that get thrown around... even if nothing ever gets done.


----------

